

37signals launch Highrise for iPhone - bensummers
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2234-launch-highrise-for-iphone

======
adamhowell
I'm surprised they're giving it away for free. I realize the real money is in
Highrise monthly subscriptions, but I'd think -- just like the jobs board,
books, etc. -- this is a by-product they could make a little extra on the side
with.

~~~
bensummers
They probably just want as many people as possible to use it and rave about
their service. The income they're passing up wouldn't be huge, compared to the
ongoing monthly fee. Any significant price would stop people using it.

------
bensummers
Having written an iPhone app for a complex web service recently, it's
fascinating to read about other's thought processes when knowing what to
include and what to leave out. Hopefully they'll post the promised design
notes soon.

It is very interesting that they included a game to play for the initial
download, though.

~~~
Tawheed
Address Books take a surprisingly long time to download.

